# Redfish Crack under the lights



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Picked up 5 keeper specs on a pink redfish crack- the recipe was from someone on the board. Fished a more realistic shrimp imitation first for a while- zero on that- good looks and then turn away. The crack they just hit.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Great, nice report. Some flies get looks and others get eats. You wouldn't have a photo of the flies to share?


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Karstopo-

Sorry about the late response - out of town and just now able to post.

I don't have a picture of mine with me, but this thread shows a pink redfish crack that I copied. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1661546&highlight=crack
The next night - Saturday night, the fish were pickier, but we picked up another five on that redfish crack, lost it, then a shrimp imitation, lost it, a small white/chart clouser, and then a goldish looking crazy charlie.

All the best....


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

That is my fly. Thank's for the good review. Always glad to share. Had a name change after the password reset. I had lots of success with that fly in very shallow water<6''. Know that I have moved to the hill country I am planning on tying up some weighted ones for use on white bass and crappie.


----------

